# Interesting Blog Analysis of the CAHSR Business Plan



## Anderson (Nov 27, 2011)

Some interesting commentary about CAHSR and why they shot so far over budget.

Honestly, it seems that a lot of the problem is (as the blog put it) lazy engineering and trying to avoid problems by throwing money in the general direction of the potential trouble rather than actually dealing with it. I can't speak to the commentary on a line-by-line basis, but at least on the surface it strikes me that whomever was in charge of developing the business plan probably needs to be sacked as of about a month ago for wasting at least a few billion dollars on one segment of the project.


----------

